# I Got Threatened by a Cabbie! "You are Dead!" he said!



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

So I pull into a single parallel "Public Parking Space" To wait for my next $4.72 Ping and a Yellow cab colored cab pulls up! he already has his passengers window down but he rolls the back passengers window down too, He is driving a Former Cop Car painted an ugly color yellow! and here is the dialog:
Cabbie: Where are your Commercial plates?
Me: I am not sure but they may be up your a$$!"
Unswayed by this because he normally has things their apparently he continues to block traffic!
Cabbie: They are issuing Tickets around here don't you know?"
Me: i had heard that but I'm not doing anything illegal they can write all of the tickets they want to I don't care!" he puts his car in park and thinks about getting out of the car when I tell him "Why don't you move along and go make a scene somewhere else? I'm not interested in anything you have to say to me or about what I am doing because I don't care what you do" He thinks a minute and says "I have your license number and you are going to get turned in" I said "FIne Turn me in, Why don't you go driving around this area looking for all of the Uber drivers and tell them what you are telling me?" He still is thinking about getting out of the car, I tell him again as I have my left arm down the inside of the window and am not moving it(think what you want to here NO I DID NOT HAVE A GUN) And he then said to me well you will get caught! I said "Thank you for the information, I have a deal already set up to take care of that" He finally put his car in drive as traffic is backing up in this area to a 2 lane street ge then says 'You are a Dead man" and he drove away, I got a ping just around the corner and went and got them and yes!!! It was a $7.76 Ride to their Hotel and so i returned to my original place of origin and as I was returning I Flagged down one of the Cities Finest! in Traffic he rolled down his passenger window and I asked him while we were in traffic if he would take a report on me being threatened by a Cabbie? he said he would pull over and I said I would follow him. I explained the situation that I was a Uber Driver and that this guy did this, e took my information and the Cabbies plate number and said he would put it in the system and if anyone else got any info. on this guy they already had a case started on him. I Said "GREAT" Shook his hand and went on my way! Ha Cabbie I hope you continue to cause trouble because you will get caught at it!


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Cool story I guess but next time a cabbie or some other ill intentioned person starts to give you a hard time, simply ROLL YOUR WINDOW UP AND IGNORE. I've had to do this several times. Saves you from wasting your breath with these idiots and really pisses them off.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

You handled the situation appropriately.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Most cab drivers are all bark, no bite....


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been told a couple of times by cabbies that I can't park in their pick up zones in front of some businesses.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Good for you. I would have told him also that Uber is hiring cabbies.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

an uber drive is the same as a cab driver...


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> So I pull into a single parallel "Public Parking Space" To wait for my next $4.72 Ping and a Yellow cab colored cab pulls up! he already has his passengers window down but he rolls the back passengers window down too, He is driving a Former Cop Car painted an ugly color yellow! and here is the dialog:
> Cabbie: Where are your Commercial plates?
> Me: I am not sure but they may be up your a$$!"
> Unswayed by this because he normally has things their apparently he continues to block traffic!
> ...


I love the response to his initial question about the plates. Last week when school got out, i picked up a couple of kids from the local college. As i pulled up there were like 3 cabs lined up to take those kids to the airport but they jumped into my car. As i got out to help load the trunk with there luggage i looked over at one of the cab drivers and he was giving me the death stare.
I'm not an entirely cold person. It's obvious to see what Uber has done to the cab service. That wasn't the first time i picked up a PAX and had a few cabs sitting there watching me drive away with what used to be their business.
Hopefully they make changes to their business model. They are going to have to or face extinction.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I love picking up pax at hotels where multiple cabs are waiting.

I've never gotten more than a silent stare from a cabbie, never a word.

I don't like cabs, and hate the process of calling and waiting for a driver who may never show up.

The sad truth is now Uber drivers are just invisible cabs, wasting hours waiting for low fares.... Just like cabs!


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

How did he know you were driving for Uber?

I keep a low profile, myself. I've never put a sign in the window.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

rjenkins said:


> How did he know you were driving for Uber?
> 
> I keep a low profile, myself. I've never put a sign in the window.


I have my Uber Phone mounted by the Window on the Windshield!.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I have my Uber Phone mounted by the Window on the Windshield!.


I have the U in my window, but never put a phone in the window


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> So I pull into a single parallel "Public Parking Space" To wait for my next $4.72 Ping and a Yellow cab colored cab pulls up! he already has his passengers window down but he rolls the back passengers window down too, He is driving a Former Cop Car painted an ugly color yellow! and here is the dialog:
> Cabbie: Where are your Commercial plates?
> Me: I am not sure but they may be up your a$$!"
> Unswayed by this because he normally has things their apparently he continues to block traffic!
> ...


I continue to be amazed that there are not more incidents that involve cabbie confrontations. If I were a cabbie (who had paid for all the requisite permits, insurance and fees), I would be enraged at the proliferation of UberX drivers who circumvent with impunity all the requirements with which cabbies must comply. No level playing field in sight. The poor cabbies are always driving uphill (and they are the pros).


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I continue to be amazed that there are not more incidents that involve cabbie confrontations. If I were a cabbie (who had paid for all the requisite permits, insurance and fees), I would be enraged at the proliferation of UberX drivers who circumvent with impunity all the requirements with which cabbies must comply. No level playing field in sight. The poor cabbies are always driving uphill (and they are the pros).


Pros?????? Is that a joke? I've said it before, any ****** can drive a car. Calling cab drivers pros is idiotic and besides, cab drivers come from countries where they eat bugs and chipmunks. Coming here and driving a cab is a huge step up from the bug ridden dirt floor shacks they came from. They are pissed off because all of us Uber drivers came along and took their easy gig. **** 'em.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

rjenkins said:


> How did he know you were driving for Uber?
> 
> I keep a low profile, myself. I've never put a sign in the window.


I'm too embarrassed that I'm driving for Uber. I'm sure not going to advertise it by putting some Uber ad on my windshield.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Lidman said:


> an uber drive is the same as a cab driver...


Except we can speak English and are human enough to shower on a regular basis.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Ive only gotten dirty looks and been cut off in traffic a few times from cabbies. They are trying to intimidate and make it difficult for uber drivers.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Pros?????? Is that a joke? I've said it before, any ****** can drive a car. Calling cab drivers pros is idiotic and besides, cab drivers come from countries where they eat bugs and chipmunks. Coming here and driving a cab is a huge step up from the bug ridden dirt floor shacks they came from. They are pissed off because all of us Uber drivers came along and took their easy gig. **** 'em.





Realityshark said:


> Pros?????? Is that a joke? I've said it before, any ****** can drive a car. Calling cab drivers pros is idiotic and besides, cab drivers come from countries where they eat bugs and chipmunks. Coming here and driving a cab is a huge step up from the bug ridden dirt floor shacks they came from. They are pissed off because all of us Uber drivers came along and took their easy gig. **** 'em.


Very enlightening. You paint with a big brush. But then....you illustrate your own point...."any ****** can drive a car".


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I know there are plenty of professional cab drivers, but many of them around LAX drive like crap..far from professional. But then again, a guy I ride with in our work truck for a shipping company drives like crap, too. I'm so embarrassed riding with him. Drives 55-60 in the #2 lane, can't stay in his own lane, etc. We get flipped off at lease once a week driving from OC to LAX two times a week.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Pros?????? Is that a joke? I've said it before, any ****** can drive a car. Calling cab drivers pros is idiotic and besides, cab drivers come from countries where they eat bugs and chipmunks. Coming here and driving a cab is a huge step up from the bug ridden dirt floor shacks they came from. They are pissed off because all of us Uber drivers came along and took their easy gig. **** 'em.


My thoughts exactly!!!!


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Pros?????? Is that a joke? I've said it before, any ****** can drive a car. Calling cab drivers pros is idiotic and besides, cab drivers come from countries where they eat bugs and chipmunks. Coming here and driving a cab is a huge step up from the bug ridden dirt floor shacks they came from. They are pissed off because all of us Uber drivers came along and took their easy gig. **** 'em.


I really hope you see the irony of your statement...

Oh yeah, even though I don't drive a cab anymore, every unlicensed Uber, Lyft what ever the hell company driver I catch around here gets pretty much the same treatment from me and you got from the cab driver. I have to pay loads of money to stay legal, and your taking money out of my pockets, so yes I'm on the side of the cab driver. Get legal or get off my road and stop endangering the public and giving Uber a worse name.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Ross said:


> I really hope you see the irony of your statement...
> 
> Oh yeah, even though I don't drive a cab anymore, every unlicensed Uber, Lyft what ever the hell company driver I catch around here gets pretty much the same treatment from me and you got from the cab driver. I have to pay loads of money to stay legal, and your taking money out of my pockets, so yes I'm on the side of the cab driver. Get legal or get off my road and stop endangering the public and giving Uber a worse name.


Hate to burst your bubble, but studies show that rideshare drivers (and even average commuters) are much safer than your average cabbie. http://mashable.com/2014/12/11/taxi-drivers-so-crazy/


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Except we can speak English and are human enough to shower on a regular basis.


That is quickly changing in some major cities, based on various accounts I've read :-(
No surprise, considering the over-saturation and reduced rates.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That is quickly changing in some major cities, based on various accounts I've read :-(
> No surprise, considering the over-saturation and reduced rates.


Point taken.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Point taken.


Ya get what you pay for 
When I went back to my corporate job this year, I wanted to stop doing the "anal retentive" monthly detailing we do on our fleet (steam cleaning, leather treating, knob polishing-lol-etc) my husband assured me he could get the interior done by the carwash crew. $15, and not even close. Granted, they do a pretty good job, but the drivers tip an extra 10-20 dollars for perfection (still no steam cleaning though)

The only people who will continue to drive a nice car, and provide timely service for peanuts are independently wealthy crazy people, and they are likely on meds which could negate the "safe ride" !!! Lol!


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but studies show that rideshare drivers (and even average commuters) are much safer than your average cabbie. http://mashable.com/2014/12/11/taxi-drivers-so-crazy/


Okay, I'll give you a cookie. If its posted on the internet, it must be true. Again, there are two sides to every coin, and I'm willing to bet I could probably find a study that is in contrast of this one. But that's neither here nor there. I'm not saying cabs don't speed to take risks more, they probably do. However, these are people who drive for a living. No, its not alright to break the law, however they are better equipped to handle such things verses your burger flipper on his way to work.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Ross said:


> Okay, I'll give you a cookie. If its posted on the internet, it must be true. Again, there are two sides to every coin, and I'm willing to bet I could probably find a study that is in contrast of this one. But that's neither here nor there. I'm not saying cabs don't speed to take risks more, they probably do. However, these are people who drive for a living. No, its not alright to break the law, however they are better equipped to handle such things verses your burger flipper on his way to work.


Another "safety" argument is that the regulation mechanism gets rid of unsafe drivers; apparently that's not true either. Apparently, taxi drivers can kill or severely injure people (mainly pedestrians) and retain their TLC licenses. Do that on Uber or Lyft and you're done. http://nypost.com/2014/02/09/cabbies-who-kill-or-maim-in-nyc-keep-licenses-return-to-work/


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Ya get what you pay for
> When I went back to my corporate job this year, I wanted to stop doing the "anal retentive" monthly detailing we do on our fleet (steam cleaning, leather treating, knob polishing-lol-etc) my husband assured me he could get the interior done by the carwash crew. $15, and not even close. Granted, they do a pretty good job, but the drivers tip an extra 10-20 dollars for perfection (still no steam cleaning though)
> 
> The only people who will continue to drive a nice car, and provide timely service for peanuts are independently wealthy crazy people, and they are likely on meds which could negate the "safe ride" !!! Lol!


knob polishing? wow...

as to these studies on cab safety, 1000 drivers and only in SF. Not statistically representative enough of entire population of cab drivers. Also, are the punishments for cab drivers supposed to be more severe than for regular drivers, even in fatal accidents? (And remember, these are accidents, not incidents created with intent. Drivers that kill people must live with the results of their actions, and cab drivers usually lose out on a portion of their yearly income due to time off during investigation.)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> knob polishing? wow...


When I quit my primary job, my husband said that was my primary role with his company.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm pretty surprised he spoke engrish.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Large said:


> I have the U in my window, but never put a phone in the window


After using this mount a few weeks I ordered a mount that allows me to hook up the phone right on the air vent, so it is less visible. soon later I started using a iPad mini. My advice is to avoid making the Uber app visible from outside, day or night. Just keep a low profile as long as you can until the legality of the service is sorted out.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Great move. Just what I would have done!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I try to respect cab zones by staying out of thier area. But it's pointless because you will just get pinged there anyway. So I don't know. They need to improve thier service or cabs will be a thing of the past.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Most cab drivers are all bark, no bite....


Would you like a bite?


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but studies show that rideshare drivers (and even average commuters) are much safer than your average cabbie.


Search google for "girl gets raped by cab driver" then search "girl raped by uber driver", do your own study compare the results ,cant find the word rape without uber next to it.In boston taxis have partitions through which it is impossible for diver to reach passenger physically and vice versa.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Simon said:


> I try to respect cab zones by staying out of thier area. But it's pointless because you will just get pinged there anyway. So I don't know. They need to improve thier service or cabs will be a thing of the past.


You are right simon, cabs will be a thing of the past, in the near future, people will have to ID themselves to get a ride, they would also need to provide financial information in order to obtain a ride, a passenger's every move will be tracked, the anonymity of getting into a cab, hailing one off the street and then running off if you dont have a way to pay will be a thing of the past, the reality of your future is as attractive as GMOs and corn syrup in the 70s and 80s, hail to the future


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> You are right simon, cabs will be a thing of the past, in the near future, people will have to ID themselves to get a ride, they would also need to provide financial information in order to obtain a ride, a passenger's every move will be tracked, the anonymity of getting into a cab, hailing one off the street and then running off if you dont have a way to pay will be a thing of the past, the reality of your future is as attractive as GMOs and corn syrup in the 70s and 80s, hail to the future


Buddy if you think your not tracked already your fooling yourself.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Simon said:


> Buddy if you think your not tracked already your fooling yourself.


Ofcourse everyone is tracked, but pay a cabbie cash, and thats the end, with TNC's , there is a log generated for every ride which includes your ID and financial info


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Ofcourse everyone is tracked, but pay a cabbie cash, and thats the end, with TNC's , there is a log generated for every ride which includes your ID and financial info


So?


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> After using this mount a few weeks I ordered a mount that allows me to hook up the phone right on the air vent, so it is less visible. soon later I started using a iPad mini. My advice is to avoid making the Uber app visible from outside, day or night. Just keep a low profile as long as you can until the legality of the service is sorted out.


an uber drivers gives himself away based on his driving, making a left turn while the car is in the far right turn only lane, stopping in the middle of the road scratching his/her head, its hard to keep a low profile when driving the wrong way on a one way street,and,oh
lets all smoke crack ,and keep a low profile until the legality is sorted out.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> I love the response to his initial question about the plates. Last week when school got out, i picked up a couple of kids from the local college. As i pulled up there were like 3 cabs lined up to take those kids to the airport but they jumped into my car. As i got out to help load the trunk with there luggage i looked over at one of the cab drivers and he was giving me the death stare.
> I'm not an entirely cold person. It's obvious to see what Uber has done to the cab service. That wasn't the first time i picked up a PAX and had a few cabs sitting there watching me drive away with what used to be their business.
> Hopefully they make changes to their business model. They are going to have to or face extinction.


I am an 11 year taxi driver and don't give a shit about the taxi industry anymore, the taxi industry can kiss my ass and die,

Many things I tried to do to make it a great experience for passengers, other taxi driver's give me hell for it, one of my old post here on the forum shows the inside of my taxi, you can clearly see a double cup holder on the back of passenger seat, I always have water and candy available long before uber many taxi drivers give me hell for doing it, I used an app that would show clients where I am, so they knew my eta was real, cab company asked me to remove it, I don't feel sorry for taxi drivers I feel very sorry for your customers.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Simon said:


> So?


So, nothing buddy, smoke and mirrors is all i can say to you, smoke and mirrors


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I am an 11 year taxi driver and don't give a shit about the taxi industry anymore, the taxi industry can kiss ass and die.


How does an industry kiss ass, and whoms ass are you reffering to?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Search google for "girl gets raped by cab driver" then search "girl raped by uber driver", do your own study compare the results ,cant find the word rape without uber next to it.In boston taxis have partitions through which it is impossible for diver to reach passenger physically and vice versa.


So, because of media bias, I should think that Uber is worse then Taxi drivers. OR - is it that the media would rather get a higher readership/viewership by using one of the hottest words and combining that word with "Rape" "Assault" or "Attack".

Guarantee anything that a taxi driver won't be news at 11, but if that taxi driver was also an Uber driver - it would be breaking news all over the place... Think about it...


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

DjTim said:


> So, because of media bias, I should think that Uber is worse then Taxi drivers. OR - is it that the media would rather get a higher readership/viewership by using one of the hottest words and combining that word with "Rape" "Assault" or "Attack".
> 
> Guarantee anything that a taxi driver won't be news at 11, but if that taxi driver was also an Uber driver - it would be breaking news all over the place... Think about it...


Taxi drivers dont rape, do you know why? Because driving is our bread and butter, we dont do this on the side, its not a second job for us, we dont wait to get "pinged" and then rape people, i meant rate , all that aside, find a story of a raping taxi driver


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes, taxi drivers have a very strict code of not raping the riders. I wish they were as strict about bathing regularly. 

It's a joke, people!


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

I can live with the stink , but living with a ripped rectum or vagina is a whole new level of existance


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

^^^


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Search google for "girl gets raped by cab driver" then search "girl raped by uber driver", do your own study compare the results ,cant find the word rape without uber next to it.In boston taxis have partitions through which it is impossible for diver to reach passenger physically and vice versa.


You honestly think that the easiest way to rape a pax is to climb over the seat?


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> You honestly think that the easiest way to rape a pax is to climb over the seat?


I wouldnt know , but in a taxi the "pax" and driver are seperated by a physical barrier


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> I wouldnt know , but in a taxi the "pax" and driver are seperated by a physical barrier


Not all markets have that "protection". Besides, that is more to protect the driver than the pax, it is to prevent attack from behind. But that is beside the point. More stories are written about uber incidents by far than traditional yellow cabs because uber is huge and they are the new kid on the block. It's just journslists catering to the public. Just like you see stories all over the news about white on black crime, with marches and rallies and riots. But what happens when white people are the victims of racism? Absolutely nothing. No major media response, no public outrage, nothing. The news media will sensationalize even the weakest stories if it has a black victim, see Tawana Brawley, Mike Brown, Trayvon Martin. The media doesn't care that black on black and black on white crime takes place in far greater numbers than white on black crime, to the point of hyping up and sensationalizing stories that shouldn't even be news.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Taxi drivers dont rape, do you know why? Because driving is our bread and butter, we dont do this on the side, its not a second job for us, we dont wait to get "pinged" and then rape people, i meant rate , all that aside, find a story of a raping taxi driver


http://m.local10.com/news/fort-lauderdale-cab-driver-accused-of-rape/29941056

Notice: local news, no national or international coverage. It is so commonplace that news media don't have to reach out to India to find a story.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> I wouldnt know , but in a taxi the "pax" and driver are seperated by a physical barrier


Here you go: rape AND murder by a yellow cab driver: http://touch.metro.us/local/yellow-...20-years-for-2011-rape/tmWnel---31NaQU8SCtjQ/


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow just wow


RideshareGuru said:


> Not all markets have that "protection". Besides, that is more to protect the driver than the pax, it is to prevent attack from behind. But that is beside the point. More stories are written about uber incidents by far than traditional yellow cabs because uber is huge and they are the new kid on the block. It's just journslists catering to the public. Just like you see stories all over the news about white on black crime, with marches and rallies and riots. But what happens when white people are the victims of racism? Absolutely nothing. No major media response, no public outrage, nothing. The news media will sensationalize even the weakest stories if it has a black victim, see Tawana Brawley, Mike Brown, Trayvon Martin. The media doesn't care that black on black and black on white crime takes place in far greater numbers than white on black crime, to the point of hyping up and sensationalizing stories that shouldn't even be news.


These rape stories are a matter of fact, uber touts its service as an alternative to main stream transporters, a safer efficient alternative, yet these stories keep poping up, the media is reporting because these crimes took place.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> I can live with the stink , but living with a ripped rectum or vagina is a whole new level of existance


Noticing a trend? 
http://m.ksbw.com/news/santa-cruz-taxi-cab-driver-arrested-on-kidnapping-rape-charges/25289854

Local News, no national coverage


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Wow just wow
> 
> These rape stories are a matter of fact, uber touts its service as an alternative to main stream transporters, a safer efficient alternative, yet these stories keep poping up, the media is reporting because these crimes took place.


Uber advertises almost exclusively on cost, period. Show me an uber ad that says you won't be raped. Plus, with hundreds of thousands of drivers, what is their incidence rate? Better then that of traditional cabs I'd wager.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Wow just wow
> 
> These rape stories are a matter of fact, uber touts its service as an alternative to main stream transporters, a safer efficient alternative, yet these stories keep poping up, the media is reporting because these crimes took place.


What ever happened to innocent until proven guilty? The media is reporting on allegations.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Taxi drivers dont rape, do you know why? Because driving is our bread and butter, we dont do this on the side, its not a second job for us, we dont wait to get "pinged" and then rape people, i meant rate , all that aside, find a story of a raping taxi driver


http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2013/05/new_orleans_cab_driver_accused.html

I could do this all day long


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> I can live with the stink , but living with a ripped rectum or vagina is a whole new level of existance


Here's a good one: cabbie gets arrested on rape charges and can still drive a cab: http://www.adn.com/article/20110822/anchorage-cabbie-accused-rape-out-quickly-5000-bail

How's that for pax protection?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'm sorry but this *Who Rapes More: UberX or Cab Drivers* is a wrong thing to be arguing about.

There are criminal minded sociopaths in every profession. The argument should be about if the person being authorised to drive passengers for hire is being given a thorough background check.
And it's been shown repeatedly that the on-boarding process for UberX Drivers is lax, and open to manipulation.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Search google for "girl gets raped by cab driver" then search "girl raped by uber driver", do your own study compare the results ,cant find the word rape without uber next to it.In boston taxis have partitions through which it is impossible for diver to reach passenger physically and vice versa.


Cab driver can't pull over and get in back seat? Or does that take to much thinking?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sorry but this *Who Rapes More: UberX or Cab Drivers* is a wrong thing to be arguing about.
> 
> There are criminal minded sociopaths in every profession. The argument should be about if the person being authorised to drive passengers for hire is being given a thorough background check.
> And it's been shown repeatedly that the on-boarding process for UberX Drivers is lax, and open to manipulation.


Uh, see the article posted right above your post. A cabbie who was arrested for raping his pax is still allowed to drive a cab. I agree that background checks don't catch everything and just because you haven't raped in the past, doesn't mean you won't in the future, but if you want to argue pax safety issues, that is one you can't avoid. On Uber, drivers get deactivated for almost anything, so I believe that its highly unlikely he'd still be driving Uber after an allegation, let alone an arrest like this.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Large said:


> Cab driver can't pull over and get in back seat? Or does that take to much thinking?


I've shut him up, posted at least 5 cabbie rape articles. He's not so bright.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> A cabbie who was arrested for raping his pax is still allowed to drive a cab.


I've seen that article before.
And I don't even understand how that cab driver would still be allowed to drive while that case in investigation or in trial.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

I think my favorite response to hecklers of any sort is to say, simply "I don't speak English."


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I've seen that article before.
> And I don't even understand how that cab driver would still be allowed to drive while that case in investigation or in trial.


We can only guess, but it could be due to the local Union. Very similar to the other thread where someone couldn't understand why a police officer being charged multiple times in a month for battery could still be employed. In the public eye (media's eye), everyone is guilty until proven innocent. I guess the only thing that unions having going for themselves is to help preserve the "innocent until proven guilty". This these 2 incidents - I think it's fair to say any type of "check" (background, physiological, whatever) can be "missed" or "passed" for any job. How many times do we hear about teachers passing their background check(s) to then hear they "possibly" molested students?

As much as we want to say "Hey - it's Uber's fault" - where are all the people saying it's the school/police/fire/taxi/truck companies fault for all the other failures? The media won't get near it, it's not "popular" enough. I bet if there were full disclosure laws around the failure of background checks - Uber would be at the same percentage of failures as everyone else. I'm not saying it's right, but lets get apples to apples and then start passing the blame pie for everyone to eat a nice slice right?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> After using this mount a few weeks I ordered a mount that allows me to hook up the phone right on the air vent, so it is less visible. soon later I started using a iPad mini. My advice is to avoid making the Uber app visible from outside, day or night. Just keep a low profile as long as you can until the legality of the service is sorted out.


Isn't is a law that the "trade dress" (an Uber sign, or Lyft sign/mustache) have to be displayed on the vehicle, or it is a $1,000- fine? Or, is it only California thing?


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> I've shut him up, posted at least 5 cabbie rape articles. He's not so bright.


Had to get a good night sleep, i am not bright because i pointed out the recent spat of uber rapes? And you want to shut me up why? Have i personally attacked you, merely pointing out that there have been recent rapes of pax by uber drivers testifies to my lack of inteligence? This pre concieved notion you have of me is purely prejudace. I would just encourage all TNC drivers to not sexually assault there passengers, the PAX hires you for a ride,in your car, NOT ON YOUR LAP!!


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Large said:


> Cab driver can't pull over and get in back seat? Or does that take to much thinking?


Your rape jokes are not entertaining, this is a serious issue, control your urges and unload in a towel that way your only hurting yourself


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Your rape jokes are not entertaining, this is a serious issue, control your urges and unload in a towel that way your only hurting yourself


You are the one that need to unload in a towel,
he he just responding to your stupid statement.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> How many men have the equipment to rip a vagina,
> 
> You are the one that need to unload in a towel,
> he he just responding to your stupid statement.


 oh ok, thanks


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> oh ok, thanks


Actually though I deleted that,
So we both made a stupid statement,
anyway you are more than welcome.

I see what happened, that was still in my text editor from last night, I forgot to delete the text after I typed it.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Cabbie: Where are your Commercial plates?
Me: oh I must have left them in your mother's bedroom


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Cabbie: Where are your Commercial plates?


Me: don't need them. I work for Uber. I can get you in if you want. We make 10k per week


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Cabbie: Where are your Commercial plates?
> Me: oh I must have left them in your mother's bedroom


 lol driving for uber is like dealing drugs, you will get caught and then would have to pay with your butt , or some other hole in your body, cause ya'll make dirt from what i have heard, do the raindance maybe itll surge , pathetic


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

There it is


RideshareGuru said:


> Uber advertises almost exclusively on cost, period. Show me an uber ad that says you won't be raped. Plus, with hundreds of thousands of drivers, what is their incidence rate? Better then that of traditional cabs I'd wager.


In a nut shell, people prefer uber because it is cheap, not because uber has the best drivers, they dont, not cause uber cars are cleaner, in boston we get inspected and cited if our cabs arent clean, not cause uber is safe, cut your bs about smelly drivers,and drivers who cant speak as fluently as you,people prefer uber cause its cheap, not everyone can afford a taxi, hence uber,


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Had to get a good night sleep, i am not bright because i pointed out the recent spat of uber rapes? And you want to shut me up why? Have i personally attacked you, merely pointing out that there have been recent rapes of pax by uber drivers testifies to my lack of inteligence? This pre concieved notion you have of me is purely prejudace. I would just encourage all TNC drivers to not sexually assault there passengers, the PAX hires you for a ride,in your car, NOT ON YOUR LAP!!


Let me refresh your memory; just 2 of your disproven, ******ed statements:


BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Search google for "girl gets raped by cab driver" then search "girl raped by uber driver", do your own study compare the results ,cant find the word rape without uber next to it.In boston taxis have partitions through which it is impossible for diver to reach passenger physically and vice versa.





BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Taxi drivers dont rape, do you know why? Because driving is our bread and butter, we dont do this on the side, its not a second job for us, we dont wait to get "pinged" and then rape people, i meant rate , all that aside, find a story of a raping taxi driver


I've posted at least 5 cabbie rape articles that disprove your ******ed assertions and yet you keep on opening your mouth; like a ****ing ******.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> There it is
> 
> In a nut shell, people prefer uber because it is cheap, not because uber has the best drivers, they dont, not cause uber cars are cleaner, in boston we get inspected and cited if our cabs arent clean, not cause uber is safe, cut your bs about smelly drivers,and drivers who cant speak as fluently as you,people prefer uber cause its cheap, not everyone can afford a taxi, hence uber,


http://abcnews.go.com/Business/sacr...s-requiring-hygiene-english/story?id=23814478

Apparently cabbies don't think it's important to shower or speak English, so much so that they protested regulations to enforce those 2 specific things......Tell me again how they all smell great and speak English.....and how they don't rape anyone......


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

You mad bro? I can post 10, but choose not to, its not a rape issue and you know that, and id rather not stoop to your level and call you a ******, is this the end of our discussion bra?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> You mad bro? I can post 10, but choose not to, its not a rape issue and you know that, and id rather not stoop to your level and call you a ******, is this the end of our discussion bra?


I guarantee you can find more cabbie rape stories than I posted, it didn't take me long to find the ones I posted. No, I'm not mad, I'm entertained by a ****** who keeps on opening his mouth and saying things that are instantly provably false. Tell me another lie that makes you look even dumber than you already do, I dare you.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Apparently cabbies don't think it's important to shower or speak English, so much so that they protested regulations to enforce those 2 specific things......Tell me again how they all smell great and speak English.....and how they don't rape anyone......[/QUOTE]
Your welcome to smell my arm pits, i use old spice fresh, and shower daily, i am also licensed and insured fully, with BPD doing a DMV and criminal check on me every year,
you shower yes, but you are not licensed to transport passengers for pay, you dont have adequate insurance.
your shower is for your own benefit, all the other things i mentioned that i carry besides fresh smelling armpits ,is what keeps the transportation industry running ,not some clean smelling dude, who is chill with pax


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

How about you let your insurance company know that you drive for uber, you little *****


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Apparently cabbies don't think it's important to shower or speak English, so much so that they protested regulations to enforce those 2 specific things......Tell me again how they all smell great and speak English.....and how they don't rape anyone......
> Your welcome to smell my arm pits, i use old spice fresh, and shower daily, i am also licensed and insured fully, with BPD doing a DMV and criminal check on me every year,
> you shower yes, but you are not licensed to transport passengers for pay, you dont have adequate insurance.
> your shower is for your own benefit, all the other things i mentioned that i carry besides fresh smelling armpits ,is what keeps the transportation industry running ,not some clean smelling dude, who is chill with pax


State minimum in Mass. for cabs is only $20k liability. Uber has $1M. Here's what happens when you get hit by a maniac Boston cab driver: http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...y-hard-edge/EyaKQDkzLC8u6DuYqbHMZL/story.html


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> You mad bro? I can post 10, but choose not to, its not a rape issue and you know that, and id rather not stoop to your level and call you a ******, is this the end of our discussion bra?





BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> How about you let your insurance company know that you drive for uber, you little *****





BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Post a link for that , you little *****


Caught in another lie, and your insurance is inadequate to boot!


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...y-hard-edge/EyaKQDkzLC8u6DuYqbHMZL/story.html

Some nice quotes from the article:

The three cabs involved in the accidents, like about 80 percent of the other taxis in Massachusetts, were operating with the state minimum bodily injury coverage of $20,000.

That coverage is less than half the $50,000 required of bicycle messenger services in Boston.

according to the state Division of Insurance, cabs have seven times the accident rate of ordinary vehicles.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh yes, Boston, where all the cabs are run by good smelling, English speaking professional drivers who are fully insured for anything that may happen and NEVER get into accidents or rape pax.......


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> according to the state Division of Insurance, cabs have seven times the accident rate of ordinary vehicles.


Not bad considering their on the road about ten times more than the ordinary vehicle. Just last year alone, my Town Car was totaled and my Yukon was hit twice. Then again, I clocked nearly 130,000 miles last year, so those numbers reflect better than the arrange driver in the same amount of miles. None were my fault mind you, just wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Oh yes, Boston, where all the cabs are run by good smelling, English speaking professional drivers who are fully insured for anything that may happen and NEVER get into accidents or rape pax.......


thank you for finnaly acknowledging the facts,


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Ross said:


> Not bad considering their on the road about ten times more than the ordinary vehicle. Just last year alone, my Town Car was totaled and my Yukon was hit twice. Then again, I clocked nearly 130,000 miles last year, so those numbers reflect better than the arrange driver in the same amount of miles. None were my fault mind you, just wrong place at the wrong time.


Not necessarily. Rate can be calculated in several ways: miles driven/accident, accidents/yr, accidents/vehicle, accidents/driver. The fact is, taxi drivers are supposed to be "professionals", but watching them drive, you would conclude anything but that. Illegal U-turns, double parking, blocking traffic, wrong way down one-way streets, running red lights, talking on the phone while driving, hell, I saw one driving on the freeway with one foot hanging out of the window!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> How about you call your insurance company and tell me your ubering, theyll cancel your policy, you know why cause its illegal, its a breach of contract, you have no insurance read, the post in INSURANCE uber explains this, you have NO insurance, YOU LITTLE *****


Not true, ever hear of a waiver of liability? Several insurance carriers have them. You inform them you drive rideshare and you sign a waiver stating that you acknowledge they won't cover you while doing rideshare in your vehicle. Next delusional fallacy from the ****** who carries a paltry $20k personal injury liability......


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Not necessarily. Rate can be calculated in several ways: miles driven/accident, accidents/yr, accidents/vehicle, accidents/driver. The fact is, taxi drivers are supposed to be "professionals", but watching them drive, you would conclude anything but that. Illegal U-turns, double parking, blocking traffic, wrong way down one-way streets, running red lights, talking on the phone while driving, hell, I saw one driving on the freeway with one foot hanging out of the window!


i saw an uber driver pick his nose then eating the booger,


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> i saw an uber driver pick his nose then eating the booger,


That's nice Johnny, don't forget your special helmet, ok?


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Not true, ever hear of a waiver of liability? Several insurance carriers have them. You inform them you drive rideshare and you sign a waiver stating that you acknowledge they won't cover you while doing rideshare in your vehicle. Next delusional fallacy from the ****** who carries a paltry $20k personal injury liability......


So waiver of liability is another word for not having insurance, when you get hurt who is gonna cover your ass,or your car, not uber, cause its in thier contract, and you already have signed a waiver, ao you basically have no coverage when driving uber, good for you smartest guy on uberpeople


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> thank you for finnaly acknowledging the facts,


That's called "sarcasm", I know you don't know what that is, but people who didn't ride the short bus to school like you did know.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> So waiver of liability is another word for not having insurance, when you get hurt who is gonna cover your ass,or your car, not uber, cause its in thier contract, and you already have signed a waiver, ao you basically have no coverage when driving uber, good for you smartest guy on uberpeople


No ******, if you sign a waiver and you are not driving uber or lyft at the time, your insurance still covers you. If you are driving Lyft or Uber, their insurance covers it, and their insurance is much greater than what yours is. I know that's 2 whole sentences, but try really hard, read them one at a time and in a few days, you might get it.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

But boogers taste like prime rib!


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Large said:


> But boogers taste like prime rib!


Touche!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Uber does not cover you, read the post in INSURANCE , do you undetstand uber does not cover you, you little *****, read the post!


You mean this:

https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/a...nsurance-is-available-if-there-s-an-accident-

"However, there's a commercial insurance policy for ridesharing with $1 million of coverage per incident. This policy covers drivers' liability from the time a driver accepts your trip request through the app until the completion of your trip. This policy is expressly primary to the driver's personal auto policy. An additional insurance policy covers drivers when they are logged into the Uber app but have not yet accepted a trip request.

There is also uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage (UI/UIM) of $1 million per incident for bodily injury, in case another motorist causes an accident and doesn't carry adequate insurance. So, for example, injuries caused by a hit-and-run accident would be covered by the UI/UIM."

Apparently you can't understand what it says.


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> you little *****, read the post!


I'm starting to think maybe your related to Aaron Paul with all these ***** posts.








​
Sorry, I couldn't help my self.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

In su ra nce, read the post, i cant post links cause i am new


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Ross said:


> I'm starting to think maybe your related to Aaron Paul with all these ***** posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that when the magnets work when they're testing a way to break the computer?


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> You mean this:
> 
> "However, there's a commercial insurance policy for ridesharing with $1 million of coverage per incident. This policy covers drivers' liability from the time a driver accepts your trip request through the app until the completion of your trip. This policy is expressly primary to the driver's personal auto policy. An additional insurance policy covers drivers when they are logged into the Uber app but have not yet accepted a trip request.
> 
> ...


1) Who pays for the Uber driver's and Uber passenger's medical care?
*Uber's Rasier liability insurance policy will cover the injured Uber passenger. The Uber driver's medical claim will not be covered by Uber's Rasier insurance liability or collision policy. And since the driver does not have a commercial insurance policy of any sort on his/her automobile, the Uber driver's personal automobile policy will not be applicable here either as the Uber driver is violating the livery exclusion of his/her personal automobile insurance policy. In the event that an Uber driver is injured in a crash that is his/her fault while driving for Uber with a passenger in the car, the only medical insurance coverage that applies in this scenario is the driver's health insurance coverage. If the driver has no healthcare insurance coverage, which is a violation of the Affordable Care Act, the driver will be responsible for his/her medical expenses out-of-pocket.*


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Your on your own guru


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> 1) Who pays for the Uber driver's and Uber passenger's medical care?
> *Uber's Rasier liability insurance policy will cover the injured Uber passenger. The Uber driver's medical claim will not be covered by Uber's Rasier insurance liability or collision policy. And since the driver does not have a commercial insurance policy of any sort on his/her automobile, the Uber driver's personal automobile policy will not be applicable here either as the Uber driver is violating the livery exclusion of his/her personal automobile insurance policy. In the event that an Uber driver is injured in a crash that is his/her fault while driving for Uber with a passenger in the car, the only medical insurance coverage that applies in this scenario is the driver's health insurance coverage. If the driver has no healthcare insurance coverage, which is a violation of the Affordable Care Act, the driver will be responsible for his/her medical expenses out-of-pocket.*


Not sure where you're getting that, this uber blog post specifically says driver medical is covered, and at a higher amount than the paltry $20k you're insured for.
http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance
"During the time that a ridesharing partner is available but between trips, most personal auto insurance will provide coverage. However the driver is also backed by an additional policy that covers driver liability for bodily injury up to $50,000/individual/accident with a total of $100,000/accident and up to $25,000 for property damage. This policy is contingent to a driver's personal insurance policy, meaning it will only pay if the personal auto insurance completely declines or pays zero. This policy meets or exceeds the requirements for 3rd party liability insurance in every state in the U.S."

BTW, you're still a ******.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

> .
> ↑
> knob polishing? wow...
> When I quit my primary job, my husband said that was my primary role with his company.


Tx rides, plz Google knob polishing...


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Just got done reading this lame argument. Please give me back my 30 minutes wasted here...
You're both wrong on so many levels. I have a Yukon xl I drive in NYC . Insured by me, for professional livery in the state of NY. Not every uber is driven out of mom's old beater. Uber's contract states drivers liability is covered, not that they will cover drivers injury or property damage. Although they promise they will "have your back" in the event of an accident. But remember, uber lies. They will cover what they want to help public relations, but they will leave you hanging in th wind if it profits them. Taxi drivers and taxi companies are no real bargain either. I have heard of felons and unsavory types driving cabs all over the world. Uber is really no better, except that the driver is known to pax and company, and tracked, so it is stupid to commit sufh crimes against a pax. Biggest problem is the is no iq test for uber or taxi, as can be shown by example in this thread. Where is moderation police when you need them?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

The "Moderation Police" don't use IQ points as a metric.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> remember, uber lies.


That's all that matters.
Lying is criminal. No criminal can become a public offering.
This conniving filthy disease must be stopped in its tracks.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

lying is not criminal...


----------

